# Which Dominant Function do You Think is the Sexiest?



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Inspired by a joke from my boyfriend -- which dominant function is the sexiest for you? 

This is really just for the fun of it. _*Please refrain from bashing the Dom-functions that you don't like*_; this is about the ones you _do_ like. What do you like about your "sexiest" function? What attracts you to it? 

Just a reminder, here are the Dom-functions for each type: 

*Extroverted Sensing* (Se): ESTPs and ESFPs
*Extroverted Intuition* (Ne): ENFPs and ENTPs
*Introverted Sensing* (Si): ISFJs and ISTJs
*Introverted Intuition* (Ni): INTJs and INFJs 

*Extroverted Thinking* (Te): ENTJs and ESTJs 
*Extroverted Feeling* (Fe): ENFJs and ESFJs 
*Introverted Thinking* (Ti): INTPs and ISTPs
*Introverted Feeling* (Fi): INFPs and ISFPs


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

My pick: Extroverted Intuition. 

I love the fast-paced connection-making, the spontaneity, the ability to see things from angles that no one else even considers, and the insatiable thirst to understand _everything_.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Te. Because swapping my Ni and Te would make my life easier. :dry: I love the "mojo"/"oomph" feeling of Te (from watching it, too).


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Fe.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Ne. Go ENFPs!


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

I prefer Ne for a romance but I think Se+Ti is sexy.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Fe always gets me, though it doesn't seem to matter if it's dom or aux. It's so embracing and compelling. When it's focused on you it's like a big warm beam of sunlight. And it always comes with the added bonus of Ti support - I love an attentive lover, but I love an attentive _and_ logical one even more.


----------



## RileyEllieGrace (Jul 30, 2014)

Ne combined with ti. Followed by Se combined with ti.


----------

